# Number of social visa renewable for US citizen



## tedswong (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm asking this question on a friend's behalf. He's an US citizen who came to Malaysia last September. After two social visa extensions done at the immigration department, he finally did his *first* visa run this March, and got another 90-day visa. As the visa is going to expire by the end of this month, we were wondering if traveling to Thailand and staying out for 7 to 10 days, then coming back, would be possible to get him another 90-day stamp.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## 31Days (Jun 14, 2010)

This is hard to say. This may due to reason that your friends may not even able to come in to Malaysia. If, anythings the trip delay and the visa expired surely your friend in a troublesome situation.


----------

